# My canary



## Daniellehutton (Jul 26, 2010)

Hi i dont know what breed or sex my Canary is but im guessin hes a male as hes started to sing.
hes like a greeny yellow with black tail feathers duno if that makes an sense 

well anyway ill get to the point he seems to poo a hell of alot an gets it stuck on his feathers an feet 
is that normal??????
an is there anythin i can do??


please reply


----------



## poohdog (May 16, 2010)

Daniellehutton said:


> Hi i dont know what breed or sex my Canary is but im guessin hes a male as hes started to sing.
> hes like a greeny yellow with black tail feathers duno if that makes an sense
> 
> well anyway ill get to the point he seems to poo a hell of alot an gets it stuck on his feathers an feet
> ...


Probably diet...
Very hard to tell without seeing..but this is a good site (link below)
Read about a third down this link page and see if you can spot anything that rings a bell.In fact read the lot...very sensible info on here.
Robirda's Frequently Asked Canary Questions


----------



## Daniellehutton (Jul 26, 2010)

thankyou ill take a look


----------



## toby13 (Apr 5, 2008)

If he sings in a tune the whole time its definetly a male


----------

